# Grizzly Wet Grinder



## emrhappy

Matthew,

Thanks for the review! I'm in the market, but like you mentioned, I don't want to pay the tormek price… Not that I don't want to really, just can't afford it right now. You state that you can't polish or flatten blade backs.. Why is that? You have the honing wheel, just like the tormek, it just looks a little smaller. It also looks like you could use the side of the wheel to flatten the back and remove burs. Do you know if the tormek jigs will work on this unit?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mwest06

Bill,

Thanks for the comments. Having used this for some time now, I stand firm in the opinion that as far as the GRINDER is concerned. Get the grizzly. This is a basic machine ( a motor and a wheel) and the construction of the tormek vs the grizzly is comparable, I am Sure of this.

That said, the tormek JIGS seem to be better than grizzlys. So I I buy more jigs, they will be tormek. As far as I know, ALL of the tormek, grizzly and jet jigs are cross compatible.

You are right in that you can polish the backs of blades on the grizzly. What I meant to say was that I haven't been able to flatten on the grizzly because the side of the wheel does not seem to be flat ( not sure if I just got unlucky with my wheel or if this applies across the board).

Anyway, still highly pleased with this grinder.

Matthew


----------



## emrhappy

Thanks for the quick response! I'm glad to hear that you're still liking the unit after some shop time with it. I saw that Grizzly want's over 200.00 for their planer/jointer jig…lol. That's more than the whole unit!. I guess they figure if they're going to loose your disposable blade business (if you used theirs), they'd stick it to you on the way out! I'll bet it's hard to beat the tormek for the jigs, so I'll probably go that route. That's a shame about the wheel not being true. I wonder how one would fix that… maybe mount the wheel on a worksharp 3000 and use the tormek truing jig…lol jk.


----------



## joeljoeljoel

I also have the anniversary edition. I've been able to get a sharp edge with it. However, the stone wobbles *a lot*. I'm wondering if this will have a negative affect on the edge of the plane if U sharpen it many times.


----------



## AdirondackJeff

I replaced my Grizzly 1036 with this one. Works great but when sharpening wider plane irons or larger knives, the reservoir quickly empties out all over the place. The older model never did this. Use outside or have towels ready.


----------

